# ¿Como armar bobinas de nucleo de aire?



## juanda1428 (Ene 27, 2010)

hola
amigos en el foro encontre que para proteger un driver debo ponerle un filtro una bobina y una bombilla, ahora mi inquietud como hago la bobina nucleo de aires de 30 espiras 1cm. 0.25mm . en realidad no entiendo que me dicen con 1 cm . la informacion la encontre en este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/ 

Quiero realizar ese diseño para mis drivers y les pregunto este circuito tambn me separa las frecuencias altas. aca esta el diseño. 
gracias


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

1 cm, supongo que es el diametrro, y 0.25mm la seccion o diametro (no es lo mismo un metro de encaje negro...)

lo armas, de ser 1cm el diametro, en una forma de esa medida, puede ser un palito, o cañito, o lo que sea, y cuando la tenes pronta, y te gusto, o la llenas de grasa media espesa, o le das unas pasadas de esmalte de uña.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

Te consigues una broca (Mecha) o como le llamen en tu país de 10mm de diámetro.
La untas con una capa ligera de aceite o grasa lubricante, sobre esta enrollas las 30 vueltas de alambre de diámetro 0,25mm.
Una vez que te quedo el alambre prolijo y una espira junto a la otra o le pones barniz de uñas como dice alexus o unas vueltas de cinta aislante para mantener todo en su lugar.
Retiras la mecha y tienes tu bobina.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 27, 2010)

Buenas,

Yo pensé en comprar listones cilindricos de madera de diferentes tamaños, pero al final no lo probé, ¿seria una buena opcion? 
Para fijar la bobina va bien la cola termofusible,¿no?(Como no la habeis nombrado, me habeis puesto en duda)
Respecto a la cola, ¿como se aplica exactamente? Porque si una vez arrollada la bobina en la superficie cilindrica, aplicas la cola, la bobina se pega al tubo de lo que sea..

Gracias.
Saludos!
P.D: Siento entrometerme en el post, pero creo que las preguntas que planteo corresponden con la tematica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,
> 
> Yo pensé en comprar listones cilindricos de madera de diferentes tamaños, pero al final no lo probé, ¿seria una buena opcion?


Habría que probar si es fácil retirar la bobina de la madera.


> Para fijar la bobina va bien la cola termofusible,¿no?(Como no la habeis nombrado, me habeis puesto en duda)
> Respecto a la cola, ¿como se aplica exactamente? Porque si una vez arrollada la bobina en la superficie cilindrica, aplicas la cola, la bobina se pega al tubo de lo que sea..


Nunca lo hice así, pero me imagino que se aplica directo sobre el alambre y eventualmente se "Re-funde" mediante un soplador de aire caliente para lograr una mejor adherencia al alambre


> P.D: Siento entrometerme en el post, pero creo que las preguntas que planteo corresponden con la tematica.


Como esto es un FORO :
1) No necesitas permiso para participar
2) No necesitas pedir permiso para dar tu opinión.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 27, 2010)

> Como esto es un FORO :
> 1) No necesitas permiso para participar
> 2) No necesitas pedir permiso para dar tu opinión.


Ya, pero a veces molesta que se te metan en tu mensaje con otras dudas..
Y mi lema es: No hagas lo que no quieras que te hagan..
Asi que actua en consecuencia.


> Nunca lo hice así, pero me imagino que se aplica directo sobre el alambre y eventualmente se "Re-funde" mediante un soplador de aire caliente para lograr una mejor adherencia al alambre


Probaré como lo dices a ver que tal. Me compré la pistola termofusible de cola pero todavía ni la he utilizado 

He probado de hacer bobinas y mi problema es que hacen como un efecto muelle al quitar la base cilindrica, y nunca me quedan estrechitas, sino mas bien largas.

El metodo del esmalte de uñas,¿como es? Una vez tienes la bobina a tu gusto le hechas el esmalte solo por el cable de la bobina?¿Por todo el conjunto? No entiendo como con esmalte se queda sujeto todo.

En cualquier caso, ninguno de los materiales afectan a las propiedades de la bobina, ¿verdad?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

el esmalte ''pega'' la bobina para que no se estire cuando le sacas de el molde , asi no se deforma ,asta donde yo se no afecta la propiedad de la bobina el esmalte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

En varias oportunidades arme bobinas sobre alguna forma y luego le puse espagueti termo-contraíble encima, lo cocine para que ajuste y luego retire la bobina de la forma.

Espagueti = Macarrón


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2010)

juanda1428 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> amigos en el foro encontre que para proteger un driver debo ponerle un filtro una bobina y una bombilla, ahora mi inquietud como hago la bobina nucleo de aires de 30 espiras 1cm. 0.25mm . en realidad no entiendo que me dicen con 1 cm . la informacion la encontre en este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/
> 
> Quiero realizar ese diseño para mis drivers y les pregunto este circuito tambn me separa las frecuencias altas. aca esta el diseño.
> gracias


    Con *esa* bobina lo mas probable es que recalientes (y quemes) los transistores de salida. 
30 espiras sobre nucleo de aire de 10mm *tiene una inductancia miserable* (*7.4 microHenry*) --> la impedancia vista por el equipo es menor de 1 ohm en todo el rango de frecuencias de audio.

Eso originalmente debio ser de *7.4 miliHenry *(apenas 1000 veces ) que da valores de impedancia y frecuencia de corte razonables. Pero esa bobina *tiene bastante mas de 30 espiras* .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

Es que ese esquema no protege un pomo!
Es un filtro pasa-altos de segundo orden, que con esa inductancia debe terminar cortando cerca de las nubes!!!.
La unica protección que tiene es completamente colateral y derivada del recorte de bajas frecuencias que trae para el driver, por lo demás....hummmmmmmm


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Yo para algunos transmisores de FM tuve que hacer algunas bobinas y nunca se me separaron las espiras. Igual supongo que sera por que use alambre bastante grueso. Igual una vez puesta en la placa y sintonizada le mande parafina (vela) para que no se mueva con un golpe. Esa forma anda, pero es si o si para una placa.


----------



## juanda1428 (Ene 27, 2010)

entonces para proteger puedo usar el otro esquema que me muestran en elforo que es con un bombillo de 20w del negativo del parlante conla masa del amp y por ahi derecho me queda con un buen filtro o que bobina puedo hacer para que no me quede cortando tan alto como dice ezavalla
 gracias...


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola como estan todos?

Les cuento que me quiero armar un crossover para 600w rms en base a un plano y no se como armarme las bobinas, ya que no se consiguen y hay que armarlas. En internet encontré algunas formulas y también leí un gráfico en el Vademecum de E. Packmann y me dan con un diámetro de 7 cm aproximadamente unas 140 vueltas, pero en ningún caso me especifican el calibre del alambre. Quisiera pedirles si me pueden recomendar algun libro o una orientación que me especifique como armar bobinas en base a la inductancia, diámetro de vueltas, calibre del alambre, longitud y espesor de la bobina.
Por ejemplo una dice: 1,83 mHy 16g, ¿16g es el calibre?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Nico, aca se pueden calcular en forma on-line:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

Si buscas en la pagina de Shavano, en la seccion construccion, encontraras mucha info interesante.
Sds.


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 23, 2010)

Mira también en:

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

saludos


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 24, 2010)

Si, estas páginas que me pasaron son muy útiles, pero si se fijan en uno de los artículos dice que una bobina ideal (Brooks) se acerca a que su espesor tiene que ser igual a su longitud y su radio tiene que ser de el triple dividido dos. Puesto que, si yo hago un cáclulo con este programa no me va a considerar las medidas de una bobina Brooks, es decir, me va a dar una longitud distinta a su espesor (a no ser que me la pase probando valores hasta que me de igual) y un radio indistinto. Si alguien tiene mas información con respecto de bobinas multicapa se lo voy a agradecer.

Gracias. saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 24, 2010)

Y por que querès usar ese tipo de bobina ?
Si es para un crossover, te sirve la que calculàs con el programa.
Sds.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola Nicolas225, te adjunto un archivo para que veas, es una formula muy sencilla, yo la he utilizado para diseñar las bobinas de filtro en la facultad de ingenieria y anda muy bien, es bastante sencilla de entender y esta todo muy bien explicado, espero que te sirva, saludos


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 24, 2010)

juanma, muy buena la info que me pasaste, hasta ahora es lo que mas me cierra, pero lo que no me queda en claro es para que diámetro de alambre de cobre es la ecuación, o de que manera indicamos en la fórmula que con determinado diametro de alambre tenga tantas vueltas, longitud y diámetro, a no ser que sea indistinto el calibre (diámetro de alambre) y, no importe el calibre mintras que respete el diámetro del nucleo, la longitud y la cantidad de vueltas.

Gracias por las respuestas muchachos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2010)

Por que hacés taaaanto bardo para armar una bobina?
La página que te pasó Bushell permite un cálculo bastante preciso, que podés ajustar si tenés un inductómetro, pero si no lo tenés el error es bastante bajo (del orden del 5%).
Yo he armado bobinas para crossovers con ese cálculo y sobre 120 vueltas he tenido que agregar 7 más como máximo (por que tengo con que medirlas) para llevarla al valor preciso, por que siempre me ha dado un poco mas chico el valor real que el calculado.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nicolás el calibre del alambre es indistinto, solo tenés que fijar por tu cuenta que radio es el que queres que tenga y de que largo la queres, recordá que cuanto mas larga sea y mayor sea el radio que tenga, menor será la cantidad de vueltas, pero si los rangos de longitud y de radio son muy grandes, tus inductancias serán menos precisas, esta bien que preguntes si tenes dudas ya que este es un foro para ayudarnos entre todos a entender las cosas con mayor claridad, no tenés porque saber todo, ni tampoco disponer de un instrumento de medición para poder calcular el valor exacto de la inductancia, salvo que tu circuito lo requiera y deba ser de mucha precisión, es mejor preguntar y hacer las cosas bien de entrada, que hacerlo varias veces y mal; como información extra por sino lo sabes, el valor de las inductancias dependen solo de su geometría, por lo que si precisas modificar su valor bastara con juntar o alejar un poco la distancia que haya entre espira y espira si el valor de error es menor al 1%, si estas en caso de menor a 4% deberás sacar o poner mayor cantidad de vueltas para un mejor ajuste, saludos.


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 25, 2010)

Gracias juanma por aclararme las dudas, voy a ver si consigo un inductómetro para verificarlas después de terminarlas (con la fórmula q me pasaste). O también estaba pensando: ¿puedo medir la resistencia a la continua (con un tester) y despejar la inductancia y así verificarlas? digo, para no comprar un inductómetro q deben estar caros.

En cuanto a las páginas, está todo bien, deben ser prácticas, pero prefiero calcularlas yo y entender un poco mas como se arman las bobinas (me quedo sin internet y no se como armar las bobinas...)

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola Nicolás, no es posible saber el valor de la inductancia midiendo la resistencia que el alambre presenta, ahí solo estas midiendo la resistencia que presenta a la corriente continua que es un valor real, no te olvides que una inductancia ideal es solo una inductancia pero en la realidad se la puede representar como una inductancia pura en serie con una resistencia y con un capacitor en paralelo a esa serie, ya que todo componente real presenta una resistencia, una inductancia y una capacidad asociada, por supuesto que estos valores son despreciables frente a los que el componente físico representa es por eso que cuando se habla de una resistencia o de un capacitor o de una bobina se lo habla en forma ideal, porque los demás parámetros que están incluidos en cada componente se desprecian, así una resistencia es solo una resistencia, un capacitor es un capacitor y una bobina es una bobina.
Por otro lado tiene sentido hablar de la impedancia de la bobina solo en corriente alterna, esta es mayor por lo general que la resistencia que pueda presentar en corriente continua, y este valor de impedancia es un numero complejo de la forma jXl = jwl donde Xl es la impedancia que presenta la bobina para el valor de inductancia de la bobina y un determinado valor de frecuencia w, por lo que una misma bobina puede tener distintos valores de impedancia dependiendo de la frecuencia w que se le este aplicando. Por eso te recomiendo que si podes y tenes la plata compres el inductometro de otra forma no vas a poder saber el valor exacto, tene en cuanta que no son baratos; sino es preciso que los valores de las inductancias sean exactas, aplica la formulita y que queden como queden, saludos


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 26, 2010)

Si te entiendo, gracias nuevamente por responder. Creo que la única manera de medirla sería midiendo su impedancia en determinada frecuencia, por ejemplo con una fuente de CA de 12v 50hz, mido con un tester su impedancia y en XL= 2pi x 50 x L y despejo L? pregunto como para saber, igualmente voy a tratar de comprar un inductómetro.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 27, 2010)

Si la ecuacion que posteas es correcta, solo que cuando le apliques la tension a la bobina, ¿¿como vas a hacer para medir la impedancia?? recorda que cuando hay tension el tester no puede medir, igual el terter mide resistencia no impedancia, para eso esta el inductometro, la resistencia es una cantidad real y la impedancia es una cantidad imaginaria que el tester no puede medir. saludos


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 27, 2010)

Juanma, gracias de nuevo, estuve viendo y quizás no aclaré que las bobinas que quiero armar son multicapa, sino para un solenoide no me alcanzaría la forma. Lo digo porque pude conseguir un apunte de bobinas con nucleo de aire y la fórmula que me pasaste es para solenoides (monocapa) y por lo que veo las multicapas son un poco mas complicadas. Y la fórmula según Wheeler para multicapas es L= 0,22xN2/7,6+22,8xl+25,4xh, pero dice q es solo para verificar o modificar una bobina ya armada, para armarla hay otras fórmulas L=J(p,q)xN2xR solo que no entiendo cuando dice J(p,q) , J en función de p y q. 

p=l/D0 y q= h/l
h= espesor radial de la bobina
D0= diametro interior de la forma
l= longitud

Gracias por tu gran ayuda


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 27, 2010)

Si como bien decis J(p,q) es un parametro que es funcion de p y q, las cuales son las que vos definiste, p=l/D0 y q=h/l, seguramente que las bobinas multicapa van a tener una formala mas complicada, perdon por mal entenderte, no le preste atencion a la palabra multicapa, lo que te pase como formula es para mono capa como bien dijiste, proba con la formula que vos tenes a ver como te va con ello y me contas, cualquier otra duda que tengas no dudes en consultar, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

@Nicolás225, insisto:

El armado de una bobina es solo cuestión de saber "enrrollar" y darle forma al alambre. Punto.

Ecuaciones para calcularlas...hay varias, pero a menos que pretendas hacer un estudio profundo de donde provienen los términos que se relacionan en estas ecuaciones, no tiene ningún sentido que le sigas dando vueltas al problema.

Ya te han dicho de una página web que implementa una ecuación de cálculo que toma en cuenta todas las variables necesarias para un diseño multicapa como el que necesitás, y ya te he comentado que el error es inferior al 5%...al menos con "mi" forma de bobinar, pero lo podés llevar a la exactitud que necesités si tenés un medio para medir la inductancia resultante. Te recomiendo que uses esa página, armes una bobina con los datos que resulten ahí y si puedes medirla para ver los resultados y luego comparar...mejor aún.

Una vez que resuelvas tu problema vas a poder hacer el estudio que quieras con la profundidad que se te antoje (es más, podés bajar la página web completa y analizar la ecuación que usan ahí) y vas a tener una base sobre la cual sacar tus conclusiones. Me parece perfecto que estudies y analices el como se diseñan las bobinas, pero si tu necesidad es armar un crossover...y nada menos que para 600W!...hay cosas mas importantes que los detalles del cálculo de una bobina...y esas cosas no necesariamente forman parte de las ecuaciones que estás analizando...muchas de las cuales tienen un componente empírico bastante alto...y no creo que quieras desperdiciar unos cuantos kilos de alambre de cobre esmaltado para llegar a la misma conclusión que llegaron hace 70 años...

Nicolás: Te repito, me parece perfecto que analices las ecuaciones de diseño en detalle...pero no te van a llevar mas lejos que comprar un inductómetro y usar la fórmula de la página web.

Saludos!


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 27, 2010)

La intención de este post que abrí es para despejar mis dudas en cuanto a la construcción de bobinas multicapa con nucleo de aire, mediante fórmulas, mi inteción es aprender. Quiero dejar en claro que trato de despejar estas dudas, de hecho lo estoy haciendo, no lo tomes a mal pero no me interesa el algoritmo de la página, seguramente debe ser muy práctica para quien no le interese calcularla por si mismo, pero no es mi caso. 

Gracias igual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Nicolás225 dijo:


> La intención de este post que abrí es para despejar mis dudas en cuanto a la construcción de bobinas multicapa con nucleo de aire, mediante fórmulas, mi inteción es aprender. Quiero dejar en claro que trato de despejar estas dudas, de hecho lo estoy haciendo, no lo tomes a mal pero no me interesa el algoritmo de la página, seguramente debe ser muy práctica para quien no le interese calcularla por si mismo, pero no es mi caso.



OK. Si es tu deseo... 
Antes de seguir buscando, analizá el Capítulo 16 del *RADIOTRON 4º Edición*, en particular en la página 148 está lo que buscás y las referencias a las curvas necesarias.


----------



## Nicolás225 (Sep 30, 2010)

Si, ya pude entender las fórmulas, para una bobina de 1.8 mHy, longitud 2cm, D0 4cm, y calibre 16 con la fórmula del libro me dá 161 numero de vueltas, con wheeler me dá 170 y con el programa 180, asique andan masomenos por ahí, creo que la mas completa es la del libro porque es la que se sirve de más parámetros

Radiotron explica bien el tema, de hecho los apuntes que estuve leyendo tienen como base bibliográfica Radiotron, asique muchas gracias por pasarmelo porque lo estaba buscando, ya que me quedan algunas dudas en cuanto al devanado porque las espiras eléctricamente distantes no deben estar cerca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicolás225 dijo:


> Si, ya pude entender las fórmulas, para una bobina de 1.8 mHy, longitud 2cm, D0 4cm, y calibre 16 con la fórmula del libro me dá 161 numero de vueltas, con wheeler me dá 170 y con el programa 180, asique andan masomenos por ahí, creo que la mas completa es la del libro porque es la que se sirve de más parámetros


Bueno, ahora que tenés los cálculos, vas a tener que hacerla y medirla, por que no es tan fácil poner los bobinados a mano como salen en los dibujos.
Te recomiendo que no cortés el alambre luego de la ultima vuelta, sino que le dejés un metro (sin enrrollar, claro) o más, para que cuando las midás le puedas agregar mas vueltas por si le faltan...cosa que es segura


----------



## Jeronimo17 (May 2, 2012)

Una pregunta que me gustaría saber, que también intento hacer un filtro de audio para altavoces de potencia.

¿Cuanto de importante es la resistencia DC de las bobinas? necesito una de 0.848 mH y tengo unos 2 ohm tengo entendido que las comerciales son de 0,2 ohm...


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 1, 2015)

disculpen que reviva un post tan viejo pero me surge la duda de como podemos hacer una bobina con nucleo de aire pero aprovechando los carreteles plasticos para transformadores? existe algun programa para calcularlo o formulas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2015)

MFK08 dijo:


> disculpen que reviva un post tan viejo pero me surge la duda de como podemos hacer una bobina con nucleo de aire pero aprovechando los carreteles plasticos para transformadores? existe algun programa para calcularlo o formulas



Este programa en DOS te puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/programa-diseno-bobinas-aire-air-cored-369/


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 3, 2015)

muchas gracias fogonazo

edit: que lastima no me deja abrir el programa porque dice que no es compatible con mi window


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 3, 2015)

Por eso hay que tener al menos una instalación dual: XP-SEVEN, XP-LINUX, etc.

Tal vez esto te sirva.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2015)

MFK08 dijo:


> muchas gracias fogonazo
> 
> edit: que lastima no me deja abrir el programa porque dice que no es compatible con mi window



Y ¿ Que Windos tienes, yo lo abrí con W7 ?


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 3, 2015)

el mismo fogonazo. no se por que no me deja


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 3, 2015)

Como todos los Windows, debe haber Server, Home, Starter, Advanced Server,Professional etc.
No necesariamente es el mismo.
Tal vez no tienes algún plugin. o requiere alguna versión del Microsoft net framework etc.
O es una versión 64 bits(la del programa), y tu Windows es 32 bits(o viceversa).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2015)

MFK08 dijo:


> el mismo fogonazo. no se por que no me deja


Ejecutalo en modo compatibilidad con XP. Click boton derecho sobre el iconito y ahi aparece.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 5, 2015)

este es el mensaje que me aparece cuando intento ejecutarlo


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 5, 2015)

MFK08 dijo:


> este es el mensaje que me aparece cuando intento ejecutarlo



Si tienes seven 32 bits, necesitas el de 64 o viceversa.
O debes buscar la versión compatible con tu sistema operativo.
En "Equipo/propiedades" lo dice.


----------



## polilapo (Oct 19, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que hacés taaaanto bardo para armar una bobina?
> La página que te pasó Bushell permite un cálculo bastante preciso, que podés ajustar si tenés un inductómetro, pero si no lo tenés el error es bastante bajo (del orden del 5%).
> Yo he armado bobinas para crossovers con ese cálculo y sobre 120 vueltas he tenido que agregar 7 más como máximo (por que tengo con que medirlas) para llevarla al valor preciso, por que siempre me ha dado un poco mas chico el valor real que el calculado.



Buenas tardes DR. Arranque con esa pagina que ud. dice "pronine.ca/multind.htm",despues probe la de Shavano (que tambien la aconsejaron en este foro-Fogonazo-) y por ultimo con el programa CalcBob y todos me dan distinta cantidad de vueltas para el mismo diam interior,altura de bobina y diametro de alambre,hasta un 20% mas me da Shavano que Pronine . . . . .cual adopto?


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 21, 2015)

Use el CalcBob es muy preciso:


----------



## polilapo (Oct 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes. Gracias por el dato. Descargue el programa de la imagen que subiste (Bobcal) y solo permite bobinas de una sola capa,o por lo menos el programa que pude descargar (free). De todas maneras gracias igual. Probare con el calculador que me de mas vueltas y voy y la mido en lo de un amigazo que tengo por aca que tiene un chiche de inductometro ja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Gracias por el dato. Descargue el programa de la imagen que subiste (Bobcal) y solo permite bobinas de una sola capa,o por lo menos el programa que pude descargar (free). De todas maneras gracias igual. Probare con el calculador que me de mas vueltas y voy y la mido en lo de un amigazo que tengo por aca que tiene un chiche de inductometro ja.



*Calculador bobinas*


----------



## polilapo (Oct 21, 2015)

Muy buenas noches. Gracias fogonazo . . . .uds si que la tiene clara ja. . . .hay como para leer unos años con esos links. "El problema que tiene el ser humano es la variedad(religiones,politicas,mujeres,etc). . . .cuando tiene dos opciones es facil y se conforma cuando hay muchas ya no sabe pa donde ir y lo que es peor NUNCA ESTA CONFORME CON LA ELECCION" ja ja.
Muchas gracias por la data.


----------



## ccolonna (Jun 13, 2016)

Afectara mucho a una bobina calculada para núcleo de aire dejarle el centro completo de plástico o madera ?

Son para un crossover de audio de entre 23mm y 76mm de diámetro. 

Es mas fácil en mi caso para trabajarlas al inicio y por si hay que retocarlas, lo mismo para fijarlas.

Saludos y Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:
			
		

> Miré todos los temas y estaban sin actividad hace meses.


Los temas "Viejos y/o sin actividad *siempre aceptan nuevas consultas*.

El cartel se refiere a *no dar nuevas respuestas*.


> Afectara mucho a una bobina calculada para núcleo de aire dejarle el centro completo de plástico o madera ??
> 
> Son para un crossover de audio de entre 23mm y 76mm de diámetro.
> 
> ...


El cambio de núcleo *siempre* afecta, pero a frecuencias de audio el efecto se puede considerar irrelevante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola caro Don ccolonna como la bobina es para andar en baja frequenzia (audio) , ustedes puede enpleyar sin problemas algun la madera como nucleo , pero te recomedo antes barnizar esa madera para tornarla mas prolija y no absorver umidad .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ccolonna (Jun 14, 2016)

Ya que estamos.... siguiendo con preguntas raras...

Se puede bobinar con , por ejemplo, 3 alambres de 0.50 mm2 sumados para obtener 1.50 mm2 , con los cálculos para 1.50, es equivalente ó cambian muchas variables??

Es el mismo caso del crossover.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:
			
		

> Ya que estamos.... siguiendo con preguntas raras...
> 
> Se puede bobinar con , por ejemplo, 3 alambres de 0.50 mm2 sumados para obtener 1.50 mm2 , con los cálculos para 1.50, es equivalente ó cambian muchas variables??
> 
> Es el mismo caso del crossover.



En las bobinas "*Todo*" provoca cambios, pero al igual que en el caso del núcleo de madera/plástico, siendo frecuencias de audio *estos cambios son irrelevantes.*


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 14, 2016)

Como dice fogonazo, todo afecta, pero lo que más afecta la ecuación es la frecuencia, solo que en tu caso, asumo que la bobina era para el filtro de graves, el objetivo de esta bobina es bloquear la alta frecuencia y que solo pase la de baja, para que tuvieras que preocuparte de las bobinas tendrías que llegar a algunas decenas de kHz, y lo preocupante es la señal que debe atravesar la bobina, aquí lo que se busca es lo opuesto, que la alta frecuencia se bloqueé.

Lo único que debes considerar es no invertir el sentido de uno de los cables.


----------



## ccolonna (Jun 14, 2016)

Justamente es el de graves, ya que tengo el woofer en 16 Ohms y no me puedo dar el lujo de agregarle resistencia al filtro, pero conseguir alambre de cobre de buena sección se pone complicado y caro.
Mi idea es armarlo con menos de 1 Ohm de resistencia.

En cambio recuperar alambre en torno a 0.50 de diámetro es mas fácil.

Las dos preguntas tenia idea, pero nunca lo he armado,probado ni medido para estar seguro. 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 15, 2016)

Pues si lo quieres explicado con ciencia, la ecuación de la inductancia se daría por 
[LATEX]L=\frac{\mu N^2A}{l}[/LATEX]
donde µ es la permeabilidad del material que seria

[LATEX] aire = 1.25663753\times10^{-6}[/LATEX]
[LATEX] madera = 1.25663760\times10^{-6}[/LATEX]

Así que la diferencia seria de 0.000 000 000 000 07, a mi parecer tendrías más error al cortar el alambre en determinada longitud l y tener las vueltas N exactas que la que te dará esta minúscula diferencia. Claro, no le vayas a poner un núcleo ferromagnético por que ahí sí alteras considerablemente la ecuación y puedes desplazar la frecuencia del filtro varios Hertz.

Y respecto al área A empleando múltiples conductores, en la ecuación simple no varía, aunque si nos metemos en efectos que ocurren en los conductores en altas frecuencias. . . pero no estamos haciendo una antena para un transmisor de microondas así que no importa. En audio esos efectos de teoría cuántica son bastante debatibles y a los únicos que parece importarles es a los audiofilos, aunque en la practica no hay medidas reales que avalen esos efectos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2016)

ccolonna dijo:
			
		

> Justamente es el de graves, ya que tengo el woofer en 16 Ohms y no me puedo dar el lujo de agregarle resistencia al filtro, pero conseguir alambre de cobre de buena sección se pone complicado y caro.
> Mi idea es armarlo con menos de 1 Ohm de resistencia.
> 
> En cambio recuperar alambre en torno a 0.50 de diámetro es mas fácil.
> ...


Hola a todos , lo hilo enpleyado en las bobinas puede sener hecho muy facilmente por multiples hilos barnizados iguales , de diametro menor y de mismo conprimento en paralelo  que pueden sener tranzados o no de modo y que la sumatoria de los diametros sean igual a lo diametro final deseado     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

